# Shockwave problem



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

I've recently upgraded to 10.4.6 and Safari tells me I need Shockwave. I've tried to download it from the Adobe website, but when I run the installer a message pops up (see attachment). Why can't I install it?


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

Try using Disk Utility to repair disk permissions.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Still the same message


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Same thing happens for AppleWorks


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Heres the screenshot


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

someone please help


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Please!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

and now this message! Someone PLEASE help!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

It's not that I don't want to help. I just have no help to offer. Sorry. I hope someone is able to assist you. 

Have you considered contacting Adobe?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats OK - I'm going to try searching around the web for a bit longer before I contact them.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You probably could have had an answer straight from the horse's mouth by now... 

Just a thought. Shoot them an email and then continue searching. If you find an answer before you get a reply, great! If not, you'll not have wasted time searching on your own before contacting the horse.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Good point, thanks!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

The smae message is appearing for lots of other applications too, like AppleWorks and Windows Media Player. Still no ideas?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Egad. Sounds like trouble to me. 

Were I in this situation I would be thankful I had a backup of my irreplaceable data (you do, don't you?), and would wipe the drive and start from scratch. I've only had to do that once, but it fixed what ailed the computer. It was a long, laborious task, and I had to go through update procedures for all my Apple and non-Apple applications, but it took care of the problem. 

Sorry you're having these issues. I wish I knew what to tell you. If we were still in the land of MacOS 9 I'd tell you to trash the prefs, restart and see what happens. I don't know if that still works with OS X. I'm no longer a tech support professional.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn. Thanks for you help, anyway!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

But before you do anything talk to the people that are most in "the know"--those who created the software that is causing the problem (or at least that which is reporting the problem). You may have to do the same thing in the end that I above suggested, but at least you'll know that there are no other options.

Again, sorry you're having the problem. If it were just Shockwave giving you problems I'd say don't worry too much about it--there's not much in the "mission critical" category that coincides with Shockwave (at least that I've come across). Given that it's giving you this error in applications that _might_ be "mission critical" I'd find out for sure what's going on from those that know best, and work from there.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I've brought it up in te Mac Discussions forum.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Heres the link to the discussion, everything suggested there hasn't worked.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2574680#2574680


----------

